# monitor displaying "no input signal check video cable"



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

Sometimes when I'm on the computer or launch a game, it shows that message on my monitor and it goes black. I have to force restart my computer and It works again. I have a HH251 Hanns g monitor. It goes up to 1920 x 1080. I use a dvi to hdmi connector as my monitor only has 2 hdmi ports and 1 vga. It was working normally until I went to my friend's house and used his monitor with a dvi to vga connector as his connector was only a vga. His monitor only supports 1680 x 1050. When I went home, suddenly I started experiencing these no input signals. I checked if my refresh rate was at it's normal rate (60Hertz) and it was. I don't know why suddenly I'm having this issue. I reinstall my video card drivers and that didn't work. I replaced my dvi to hdmi cable with another one, still having the issue. I think his monitor made my computer changed some of it's settings but if so, how can I revert the changes. Can anybody help me? thanks


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

ok I'm confused. I reinstall windows and tried another monitor, but I still ran into the problem. After reinstalling, it only displays that when I try to run resident evil 5. It haven't done that in the middle of internet browsing or while in the windows explorer. I had the thought of maybe my video card is dying but then I notice how I can still play other games.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh right, I forgot to post that up. It's not custom built, I've brought it in best buy, a gateway.
*CPU*: intel core i7 920
*Video card*: ati radeon hd 4800 1gb vram
*RAM*: 3gb ram ddr3
*Model*: FX6800-01e
*Mobo*: X58
*PSU*: 500w (I've heard this amount just barely supports this system but it still works. Though if I'am to upgrade my video card or ram, I'm going to buy a higher PSU)


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

It sounds like the psu cannot handle the current draw AND keep voltage levels safe. Its output protection circuits are shutting itself down so as to protect your other components. Say thank you and replace it.


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

oh, yea that could be it. Did it weakened? I forgot to mention that everything was working fine before I plugged my computer to my friend's monitor, I don't know if that could be possible. But that led me to think that the problem occurred somewhere after I returned home.


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm sorry for the double post but I just noticed there are some files that are dated modified like 6 months ago. So when I reinstalled windows, I think the settings stood there. The file I'm looking at is my monitor driver at *C:\Windows\System32\drivers* and the file *monitor.sys*. 
I reinstall windows 7. I brought it at win741, the professional version. Its supposed to be only an upgrade but I heard it was really the full.

Although the psu problem does make sense.


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

Could it still be the PSU if when that no input signal comes up but the computer is still on, though it sounds like its frozen as there's no music or sound. This error is starting to spread to other games. Also, before when I was updating my video card drivers, and this other time when I changed my resolution in game, my screen became filled with different colors I had to reboot.


----------

